# Help!



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

What am I doing? Tried logging into my webspace on wrist-watch.

Got message could not log in with name & password specified.

I know my name is royaloak - typed like that.

Roy resent my password.

So what's wrong? Does it not like firewall software for instance? Do I need to close something?

Thanks


----------

